# How long to wait before riding at new barn?



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Hey everyone! So my guy is finally here!!! I hauled him the 3hrs from where I had him to my town today and he did beautifully (as expected)  He settled right in and liked his stall neighbor, ate dinner, munched his hay, and even let me deworm him without ANY problems. My question is, how long do y'all typically wait before going on the first ride at a new place? I don't see how it's much different than going on an overnight trip, camping ect. Shouldn't we expect our horses to uphold their training in either situattion? Just needed some guidance here because I'm really thinking about going on a short ride tomorrow if all seems well in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

Griffith361 said:


> Hey everyone! So my guy is finally here!!! I hauled him the 3hrs from where I had him to my town today and he did beautifully (as expected)  He settled right in and liked his stall neighbor, ate dinner, munched his hay, and even let me deworm him without ANY problems. My question is, how long do y'all typically wait before going on the first ride at a new place? I don't see how it's much different than going on an overnight trip, camping ect. Shouldn't we expect our horses to uphold their training in either situattion? Just needed some guidance here because I'm really thinking about going on a short ride tomorrow if all seems well in the morning. Thanks!



_*
"Shouldn't we expect our horses to uphold their training in either situation?"*_

If you have that Trust/Trust relationship with your horse...yep!



Maybe a little ground work in the new area, but I know my horse and i'd take him right out after some rest from the trip.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

depends on the horse..sounds like he is pretty easy going...tomorrow if he seems just as comfortable, why not!


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

im impatient if id wanted to ride id get on no matter what..


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree, there's no time like the present!

When I brought my first horse home, my trainer encouraged me to get on and get riding as soon as possible, basically to take advantage of the horse being out of its element to start building its trust and respect in you.

Definitely go for a ride tomorrow. I'm sure he'll be great. And congrats on the new horse


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

If he's got a good track record, right away.

I didn't ride mine right away because we had been working on some issues and so I worked on ground work and various things for a month before I got on. In hand trail rides, lunging, in the round pen, free lunging in a polo arena, etc. So by the time I got on him, his habits had lessened and we didn't have any problems.

So it's up to you


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Depends on your horses training and your experience. If it was me I would be on his back right after arriving without giving it a second thought. But then I mainly trail ride and expect my horses to handle being ridden as soon as they get pulled out of a trailer in whatever location I chose to ride.


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

These replys are music to my ears! I feel the same way as several who said they didn't waste any time saddling up right off the trailer but we were in the middle of torrential dowpour (VERY much needed) here in south Texas. As of 8a this morning we still are and it's forecasted to last till tomorrow night. If there's a break in it this afternoon I plan to at least lead him around some to get him out of his stall but no riding due to the super slick mud. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, we haul them several hours to ride them, in a strange place almost every time.....and then there's the horse camping....

If you've bonded with the horse then ride, ride, ride......


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

If you're confident with the horse and a capable rider, get right on. If there are issues you can deal with them accordingly.


----------



## dctack (Jul 6, 2012)

If the horse is content, get on! You both can go exploring!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

The way I think of it is: that horse's are trailered overnight all the time for competitions. It really isn't that different. I rode the same day :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Updates on how awesome your new barn is? *hopeful*


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi, 
I think it is important to make sure that your horse is well-adjusted. The first time I moved my horse, I was riding right away. The second time I switched her, it took me several weeks to be able to move into my regular training routine again. The stable setup is a lot different for her now than it used to be and the adjustment took a little longer. I think you'll have to see how comfortable your horse is. Just be cautious as he is in a new situation. Good luck!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

When I moved my horse into my last boarding-barn situation, I took him out the same day and went on a group trail ride. It wasn't really planned - I just went to check on him and was invited to join a group that was going out for a short evening ride.

Unless it involves a long haul to get to our destination, there's no reason why I wouldn't take my horse out the day of arrival for just a bit of exercise. When we haul 6+ hours for a camping trip, though, we usually give them the rest of the day to just "chill" and start riding the following day.

It also helps to know your horse, and how it responds to the change.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ride right away. If you're going to a show, you won't let your horse adjust for days or weeks, why should a new barn be any different? Even just a light hack to get the hotse's attention on you right away would be good. 
When I got Ronan delivered to me, I rode within an hour of signing the sales papers.. When he got moved to the new facility I tacked up right away and went for a ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

For me, it has varied depending on the situation.

My first move, I went trail riding the next day... I've never trail ridden alone, I had someone with me. 

My second move, it took me several weeks to actually be able to settle in and get adjusted. And I haven't trail ridden yet, all arena work.

Make sure your horse is ready. That's what I can say. It will save a lot of stress for both of you, and be the safest choice.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

My trail horse I'll give him the day and night to settle in then a few days later I'll walk the main trail with him so there aren't any real surprises then we'll go for a ride. After we've got the main trail down we'll start exploring other places. My show horse will just get some ring work done when we first get there to get used to the new horses in the ring and then ridden once he's relaxed and stretched out.


----------

